# If you open the door with a gun in your hand?



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't want to hijack the other thread so I started a new one. 

Someone on the other thread said you will get in trouble if you open your door to a stranger with a gun in your hand. I think they said something about pointing it too. Why would you get in trouble? It would be their word that you had a gun vs. your word that you didn't. Even if you admitted having a gun you were in your own home and are within your rights, yes?

I opened my door one evening this spring with a loaded, cocked revolver in my hand. I was 3 feet from a black bear. If the bear had charged I might have got one shot off. He ran away and I put a round into the ground to hurry him along. I was very glad I had the revolver and it was ready to fire.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

In my state i could do this in my vehicle with unregistered weapons, without any special permits, loaded if I wanted. (not with officers of course, your supposed to tell them if you have them) 

Its an extension of my home. 

I actually had the sheriff at m door (wrong house) about 2 weeks ago, it was night, I saw a flashlight wandering around the porch. (looking for an address which is on a tree at the end of the driveway) I opened the door not seeing the person, and announced I had a shotgun. He sure didnt seem to think it was a problem. he just said, hello im the sheriff, looking for XYZ... I held it at my side as I talked to him, he didnt even seem to acknowledge it once we were both in the light. little doubt he sees it often when he out in this area at night like that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Someone on the other thread said you will get in trouble if you open your door to a stranger with a gun in your hand. I think they said something about* pointing it* too. Why would you get in trouble?


Pointing a gun at a PERSON can be considered "assault".

It's best not to *show *any weapons until you KNOW there is a *REAL THREAT*


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Never pull your gun unless you're ready to take a life.

If you believe you need to pull your gun to open the door, you don't have to open the door. This is viewed as escalating the situation. Opening the door and killing someone on your porch is not a clean shoot in many areas.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm able to open my inside doorn with an iron security door on the outside, so I don't have a problem opening the door to see who it is if they be seen through the window. But there's always a gun within reachintg distance. I also have a driveway alarm mounted about 50 ft from house. These things can be a real pain because they are so sensitive, but I'd rather listen to a few false alarms than not knowing someone drove/walked up onto my property, especially at 2 in the morning.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Pointing a gun at a PERSON can be considered "assault".
> 
> It's best not to *show *any weapons until you KNOW there is a *REAL THREAT*


This!!!

I keep a paddle holster in my nightstand along with my nightstand pistol. If a knock at the door occurs at a strange hour, itâs relatively quick to get dressed and holster up. That right there gives me 16 rounds, and a mounted light/laser.

I think this is especially important should you have to go outside for any reason. Depending on the situation, should the police become involved, being the one standing there with a gun in your hand might not be a âgood thingâ.

Chuck


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

A visitor will rarely get to our door without us knowing it. We will tell/command the person to stop where he stands and state his business.....before he reaches the door. When/If the visitor sees either of us, he will see a person with his right hand behind his back. Most of the time, that hand will be carrying.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I can't open the door because my 3 Rottweilers will go out and Greet them.:whistlin:


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

A few years ago I saw the "big black car" pull up my drive way.
Two females got out and started for the house.
So I tucked a lead spitter in to my pants.
They saw the piece . . I said "your trespassing".
They left.
Shortly a sheriff came along 
It seems the two women were checking on "dog ownership".
One was a dep sheriff and did. .Not have a uniform on...................
They accused me of "Brandishing" a weapon.
As I said it was tucked into my pants.
And I was inside my own home.

Well the sheriff and I went round and round about this . . . . . . . . 
And finally he had to admit . .I did NO wrong........

It was the two women who got overly excited when they saw a person answer the door with a lead spitter............. 

So I guess you can say I am mighty leary about a knock on the door..........


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think everyone here saying what is allowable is basing it on their own area and laws and they may or may not apply to where you live. I think it would be a good idea to know the laws where you live, very well. Then act with prudence accordingly.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I should have added in my post that if I had pointed the piece at the people at the door then they really could have said that I was "brandishing"
In court it would have two against one..........
and shortly I would have been in the iron hotel...

What Angie just said . . . .One size does NOT fit all.
Know about your area.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

We live in town and unfortunately have forever in many different houses. I've had a couple of incidents where uninvited people have come to my door and I know they aren't there for sweet tea. I have a kitchen knife that has a blade that must be 14 or more inches long. It almost looks like a bayonet the Mississippians used in the Civil War. The first time a guy came over and I knew he was going to try to start trouble. He wanted me to come outside and I told him I was just fine where I was. I like having at least a screen door between me and the other person. Plus I'm in my home and he would have to go through the door to get to me. I had the knife out of sight in one hand. I know he didn't see it, but I would have shown him very quickly if he had tried to break in. The other time a drunk neighbor came on my porch...different house, same town...and again wanted me to come out. He was no threat, especially since he was drunk. But that day I just happened to have my sword with me, it wasn't planned. So I just held it out of sight in case it was needed. The guy wasn't stable when sober, so I wasn't taking any chances. I'm sure just showing it would have run him off. 

Nomad


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

In the deep south you can do this but the further north you git it may be illegal by some of the posts here.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I have lived in my house 15 years and only 3 visits from someone who didnt call first or had been invited. I always have a Beretta 92 on my side or in my hand. Like Angie said its was allowed in your local area. It was funny one time I was in the shower and the door was taking a hard knocking. I wrap a towel and come to the door with 92 . The lady deputy was so embarassed cause she was off by 3 miles on the address!


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

I asked one of our local officers re: investigating unidentified people on my property when I am armed. He stated that depending on circumstances ( and attitudes, I inferred) it can range from 'no big deal' to being charged with brandishing a weapon or assault.

Moldy


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's the way it boils down for me. If you cannot reads the "no trespassing, no solicitation, security dog on premises" signs at the end of my driveway, you got bigger problems than the pipe of my shotgun up your snooter. I give fair warning unannounced company is not welcome. 

I don't "come out blasting". I'm a Marine. I've seen things. I don't take life lightly. I'm not a bad-tail . But, I will defend my ground. Consequences be ----ed. At some point a man (or woman) has to sew up enough nerve to understand that they either become proactive with their individual security or become a victim.

Worry about laws if you wish, I wish to survive long enough to give my wife a chance. Laws be ----ed.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Your actions will be interpreted by the responding officer who will respond according to his/her limited knowledge of the law and the statement of the person who called in to the dispatcher. Doesn't matter what really happened or whether or not you had the right to have a gun on your person when some unidentified stranger is wandering on your property.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Rare that anyone ever makes it to the door.... the dogs have a special bark for strangers... and if someone does leave their vehicle, I'm usually up to the door by then looking to see who it is... by then I've grabbed a tool, just in case.

Never point a gun, it can be construed wrongly. Holding a pistol, rifle, or shotgun in your hand, well, every ******* peckerwood around here's use to seeing 'that'...

If I'm outside, and the cousins guard dogs half a mile away 'alert me', I'll go to the truck and grab a hogleg, so I can greet folks properly... if it be friend, they never even know, if they be foe, hopefully a good talking turns em round...

Btw... Tx has a mobile Castle Law now...


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

Out in oregon it is all fine and dandy unless you point it at someone.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Strangers don't exit their vehicles or prowl my yard because of the dogs. The only people allowed to make it to my door to knock are neighbors on a friendly basis, and some family members. 

If I show my weapon it's with intent. It will be a cut & dried case with the body lying on my floor all legal-like. 

I have a friend, nicest, most easygoing guy in the world doing forty years for what was obviously self-defense. The prosecuter did not want to pursue charges, the state made him prosecute a murder charge. My friend got stuck with a public defender. His family is ruined.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Why would you ever answer the door without know first who is on the other side.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Gary in ohio said:


> Why would you ever answer the door without know first who is on the other side.


I look out the window , i was wondering if they mean once they have checked out the window but feel they need to open the door to talk to the person 

out of sight is , unseen so why would it matter if you answered the door gun in hand , behind your back behind the door , against door jam or such

showing you gun just to show it isn't a good idea , think of the problems and miss understandings it could cause vs keeping it unseen 

unseen it really isn't any less ready 


if you open the door because you feel the need to talk with the person at the door , a intercom might be a better choice


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

On my door's i have a Beware of Dog sign and No Trespassing... It amazes me that people can't read them....I keep my Gun handy, but i keep a big can of wasp spray so if they have already tried to open my screen door my Little Miss puppy girl has them by the hand already... She doesn't like strangers!!! or the neighbor's and neither do i.


----------



## uhcrandy (Sep 16, 2010)

I am surprised anyone opens a door, after normal hours, without a gun in hand. weather I show it, depends on the reception I get when I open the door.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

The problem with not having a drawn weapon in your hand is the Tueller Drill seems to show clearly that an assailant inside a 21 foot radius is a lethal threat if your weapon is holstered. Not sure what a closed screen door, etc. does to the threat radius but it would be an interesting drill to run. There would be a lot of variations with locked screen doors etc. but it looks to me like anyone close to your door is potentially pretty deadly unless you are ready to fire instantly.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm surprised that so many people are so scared.
Must be locality, I guess. Lotta family around here,
and friends, knocking on the door any time they
like. And I wouldn't have it any other way. My girls
and a few others have a key to the door. No mean 
dog here. 
Not saying we won't defend the place. But not scared.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

we have a drive way alarm severl hundred feet from the house and the dog usually lets us know well before then. My wife is at home by herself most days as I work full time . When the driveway alarm goes off she has a gun in one hand and her cell phone in the other.
They had better identify them selves and have a legitimate reason for being out on this far. If they just pull the old just lodt BS somebody will meet them on there way out.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

DavidUnderwood said:


> I'm surprised that so many people are so scared.
> Must be locality, I guess. Lotta family around here,
> and friends, knocking on the door any time they
> like. And I wouldn't have it any other way. My girls
> ...


 Its not a matter of being scared its a matter of being prepared.

A local sheriff pulled over a senior lady here. When approached her window and asked for a DL and noticed she had a concealed carry permit he asked if she had a firearm. She informed him she had a 38 in her purse and also a 45 in the glove box and 20 guage shotgun in the backseat. The sheriff asked her what she was afraid of she said with out hesitation," not a ---- thing!"


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

DavidUnderwood said:


> I'm surprised that so many people are so scared.
> Must be locality, I guess. Lotta family around here,
> and friends, knocking on the door any time they
> like. And I wouldn't have it any other way. My girls
> ...



"scared" hmmmm... Why are you on a survival and prep forum? Is you skeerd? 

Please, its not fear to me, it's life. It sounds like you have a real nice place. Surrounded and insulated with plenty of family and friends (no "mean dogs" either), sounds like heaven. I'd protect it if it were me...


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Being ready and being scared is two different things.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I would be mighty leary sitting in a court room while the **legal** baffoons break down their interpretation of "brandishing"..............


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

DavidUnderwood said:


> Being ready and being scared is two different things.


Maybe I am wrong but I just searched this thread for "scared" and yours were the only ones I see that mentions "scared" unless someone responded to your post. To me if someone was scared, they may hide in a closet or under the bed and wait for the boggey man to come to them while shivering. Most of the posts I have seen, they answer the door. 
It is not just the difference of being ready or being prepared......it is just plain ole common sense. Until I know who you are, you may be there to do me or my family harm. I don't want to have to run a foot race to my gun in order to protect me or mine.


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

DavidUnderwood said:


> Being ready and being scared is two different things.


Haha! Like I said man, sounds like you live in heaven on earth. I'm envious (not really, but, you know what I mean ;-)


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Its nice here.
I don't sleep with a gun.
I don't mind if you knock at my door.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

We have 2 alarms on our rather long driveway, one might be tripped by an animal, but if the second one goes off we know there is someone on their way. During the day we can see who it is, and if we know them, no problem. If we don't, a pistol slipped into a back pocket is only prudent. At night, nobody has a reason to be coming down our drive. They will be met with all the suspicion the situation deserves. That does include being challenged in an unfriendly manner, and sent on their way.

We've had night time (and daytime) visitors with various stages of, shall we say, impairment. At times it's taken more than a brusk word to move the along.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

DavidUnderwood said:


> Being ready and being scared is two different things.


Exactly, and I believe most people responded from the "being ready" perspective.

BTW, we have four fire extinguishers in our home, too. Are we scared or prepared?


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

In Canada there are gun laws! Guns have to be stored in a locked cabinet and ammunition stored in another locked place. At this age I would first have to remember where I locked up the ammunition! Not much chance of greeting an intruder with a gun! However a baseball bat or iron stove poker is another story.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Every state will have different laws, you need to know your states laws. In PA we do not have a brandishing law and open carry is legal. As long as your are not pointing it at anyone it is completely legal.

Just because something is legal does not mean that the police will not charge you with something, then you have to spend money to defend yourself. Some police would charge people that open carry with disorderly conduct even though our surpreme court has ruled that open carry is not grounds for disorderly conduct charges, the police have slowed down on charging people for open carry since people have been sueing police departments that wrongfully charge them


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

I dont know if this state has a brandishing law or not. Ive never heard of it. Just about everyone is armed here though. I actually moved here as a guy who never thought Id have weapons, until several sheriffs showed up at my remote land one day. They were following all the recently driven on roads looking for a guy who had murdered someone and had fled to the mountains. They asked me if I was armed, and when I showed them my airpistol and machete, one of them took me to the side so as to not scare my wife. then explained they simply cant help us if we call, they are an hour away from that spot, and its easy to get lost with no road signs. 

In addition to local laws, there is also how the law itself as in prosecutes and police relate to these things. There was a bank robbery here a few years back. the guy made it outside with his cash, and an older man followed him outside, and unloaded into his back. Even here with our rather open gun laws, this is highly illegal on several fronts! He got no charges at all, and instead was held up as a hero!!


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

**legal** maybe.
Pointing a gun at a PERSON can be considered "assault". and time for me to shoot you to save my life also Legal.
When they come for your body the cops ask why? "I was in fear for my live and Safety" and I walk free.

Never pull your gun unless you're ready to take a life.
"never show till it is time to GO"
:rock::l33t:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

lmrose said:


> In Canada there are gun laws! Guns have to be stored in a locked cabinet and ammunition stored in another locked place. At this age I would first have to remember where I locked up the ammunition! Not much chance of greeting an intruder with a gun! However a baseball bat or iron stove poker is another story.


and failing to follow those laws , god strikes you down with a bolt of lightning ;i didn't think so.

it is your house , your liability if your gun is stored in a way not in line with the law but mans law only imposes consequence for actions.

so say if you were cleaning your gun a lot , it would be out more often if you stored your magazine in your pocket 

I am not saying I did but I know it was done for years here before we had legal concealed carry or legal uncased car carry people kept the gun handy in their car in a case in their console or bag placed next to the drivers seat , it was their secret they kept the car locked

they weren't criminals and a search of their car was extremely unlikely and could be denied.

in their homes and on their property they could carry their guns any way they pleased and store them as they pleased 

yes there is a law that states that children must not have access to guns but they don't inspect your home , you are just liable for anything if a child does get a hold of your gun.

yes they have pushed the gun locked and ammo locked separately and that is a good way to store things when your away , but not the one you have out for use on or with you.

don't you have a wood chuck, coyote or racoons problem so a gun kept near you for that purpose may not be in violation of your laws.

it is a risk assessment what is the risk of getting caught, what is the fine or time if you were , and what is the risk of evil at your door.

there were several cases of knock knock open door gun in face home invasions in parts of southern Wisconsin this summer 

before we had licensed concealed carry they repeatedly found Wisconsin's ban on concealed carry unconstitutional as it pertained to persons who did carry concealed to defend themselves and had to use their gun, so they were carrying illegally but the law was unconstitutional in it's application to them at the time they had to use their gun to defend their lives and was found so. strange how 2+2 could not equal 4 and the ban could not be found unconstitutional all the way around 
actually it was getting closer to being found that so they rushed thru concealed carry license legislation to maintain some control over it.

either way stop answering the door by opening it, talk thru the door , use an intercom , answer the door from an upstairs window , figure out what will work for you at your house. or at least check that it is someone you know or recognize at your door before opening it 

put a curtain over the glass on your door so you can pull it back and see who it is with out exposing yourself much then get in the habit of looking 

if there is no glass in the door you can see thru , window near the door , or peep hole , get a camera , or figure out some way of seeing who is at the door without opening it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> When they come for your body the cops ask why? "I was in fear for my live and Safety" *and I walk free*.


Ask George Zimmerman about that


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

bassmaster17327 said:


> Every state will have different laws, you need to know your states laws. In PA we do not have a brandishing law and open carry is legal. As long as your are not pointing it at anyone it is completely legal.
> 
> *Just because something is legal does not mean that the police will not charge you with something, then you have to spend money to defend yourself. Some police would charge people that open carry with disorderly conduct even though our surpreme court has ruled that open carry is not grounds for disorderly conduct charges, the police have slowed down on charging people for open carry since people have been sueing police departments that wrongfully charge them*


Exactly that is what was happening here 

i wouldn't let anyone see your gun , but i wouldn't say not to have it if 

i saw someone else post that no one should see your gun till it is "go time" 
yes I agree , next you need to set threshold in you mind of when you are ready to call it go time the time for action doesn't leave time for contemplation , contemplate now and as things in your life change re evaluate from time to time , when is it go time. so that when your thresholds are crossed action can be immediate
take into consideration other cases that were ruled justifiable in your state ,as well as what you could justify. 


Hollywood is quick to draw and point at people that is tv and movie not life


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I once answered the door with a Colt G'ment in my hand only to discover two sheriff's deputies on the other side. The older one saw the look on my face and chuckled and told not to worry about it, if someone was knocking on his door at 2 a.m. he'd be packing too. Helps when you live in a very rural area. They were more worried about the dogs. Each of which was acting like they wanted to have deputy tartar for a snack. So here I am at 2 a.m. standing on my porch in my undies holding a handgun talking to two LEOs with the dogs are trying to eat their way through the door, all the while knowing the wife is getting dressed, picking up the shotgun to back me up and hoping she looks out the window and not just open the door and come out barrel first.

FYI, she looked and they had been given the wrong address.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

DavidUnderwood said:


> Its nice here.
> I don't sleep with a gun.
> I don't mind if you knock at my door.


Maybe you aren't trying to be sarcastic but you are certainly coming across that way.

Personally, my life has been threatened twice by armed felons, once at my home. The police Sergeant said, and this is a direct quote, "Carry a gun and kill the next guy that tries this." I appreciate his advice.


----------

